# Possibly Injured Pigeon in Seattle



## SeattleJen (Nov 6, 2009)

In Seattle:
I came home today to a pigeon standing against my front door. He didn't move at all as I approached and only scooted out of the way and off the porch when I got very close. He immediately tried to come back up on the porch and out of the rain. From the droppings, it looked like he had been there a while. He seems to walk okay, but had trouble flying even to get back up one step to the porch. One wing looks as though it is up a little higher than the other. He is completely uninterested in the black sunflower seed I put out. 

Now he is huddling out next to my neighbors porch in the miserable weather. I assume he is injured from his unusual behavior, but am not sure. How long should I wait before concluding he is injured? I can't bring him inside because I have other animals and very small apartment. Should I make a little box for him on the porch out of the rain? I can call PAWS in the morning if he is still there and see if they can help him. 

Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's safe to assume he is injured. Please bring him inside regardless of you other animals. Do you have a pet carrier you can put him in? The bird is very vulnerable to night time predators and Pigeons can't see well in the dark.
Please put an old towel in the bottom of the cage and offer water.
A picture would be helpful so we can tell you the age incase this is a young bird that may not know how to eat on her own.
If the weather in Seattle is like it is here in Portland, it's really miserable.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

SeattleJen said:


> ...I can call PAWS in the morning if he is still there and see if they can help him....


Thank you for your concern regarding this needy bird. Please follow Charis' advice for this evening. I'm south of you in Kent. I'll send you a PM with my phone number if I can be of any assistance with this pigeon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you, Terri.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for alerting me, Charis!


----------



## SeattleJen (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Charis. I've been trying to catch him, but can't. Now he's hiding under a car. I did get a picture of him and will upload shortly.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Can he fly is that why you can't catch him? If you wait until dusk and almost dark it will be easier. I hope you catch him so he can get some help. Do you know where he sleeps, he has to be sleeping on the ground since he probably can't fly. It will so easy for a raccoon or possum to get him when he is sleeping. I hope you can find him. When its dark, they can't see so he won't run. min


----------



## SeattleJen (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's a picture. He isn't flying, but I'm having trouble catching him, I suspect, because I'm being too tentative about grabbing him. I've never picked up a bird before and I don't want to hurt him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

SeattleJen said:


> Thanks Charis. I've been trying to catch him, but can't. Now he's hiding under a car. I did get a picture of him and will upload shortly.


Ok...I'll stand by.
Maybe a neighbor can help you corner him...just a thought. I know you are doing the best you can and I appreciate that so very much. It's kind of hard if you've never handled a bird beofre, you don't know what to expect and some folks are afraid they will hurt them.
Wish I were there.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok...it's an adult and the wing does look broken.
Don't be afraid you are going to hurt him. Go with your instinct and just go for it when the time feels right. You might try throwing a towel over him. If you can, pick him up with your hands around the midsection and over the wings...don't grab the tail.


----------



## SeattleJen (Nov 6, 2009)

Chased him all over a parking lot, but we got him! Teamwork and a towel did the trick. Thanks for the tips. I'll call Paws in the morning and see if they'll help him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great job! If they won't, let Terri know and she can contact me. I may be able to come up with a place for him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bet this is the last thing you ever thought you'd be doing with your evening. Thanks for meeting the challenge.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great catch!!! This is one lucky bird to have you on his side!


----------



## SeattleJen (Nov 6, 2009)

Most worthwhile evening I've spent in a while  Thanks all for your help!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are welcome.


----------



## SeattleJen (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi all. Looks like Sarvey Wildlife Center will help Pigeon. I'm taking him to the vet clinic that serves as the drop-off location for Sarvey now. Thanks again!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent work!!! Thanks for taking the time to help this bird!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree. Don't be a stranger.


----------

